# forgot to mention



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hello again, 
though i'd better mention as i forgot earlier. As i started to bleed on friday i thought that was it and my transfer hadn't worked so saturday and sunday i didn't take my pessaries or tablets. that means i've missed 8 tablets and 4 pessaries. i have started taking them again today after speaking to the hospital and the bleeding at this moment seems to be easing off. there were small clots in the blood before. does this mean i am definately not pregnant now
please help


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nancy,

It is important to take all drugs until your clinic tells you to stop. This may have affected the outcome but again only time will tell.

Regards,

Peter



nancy said:


> Hello again,
> though i'd better mention as i forgot earlier. As i started to bleed on friday i thought that was it and my transfer hadn't worked so saturday and sunday i didn't take my pessaries or tablets. that means i've missed 8 tablets and 4 pessaries. i have started taking them again today after speaking to the hospital and the bleeding at this moment seems to be easing off. there were small clots in the blood before. does this mean i am definately not pregnant now
> please help


----------

